
Show HN: Sproute - louisstow
http://getsproute.com
======
louisstow
Some guides for different types of apps you can build:

\- Reddit
([https://getsproute.com/docs/reddit](https://getsproute.com/docs/reddit))

\- Chat App
([https://getsproute.com/docs/chatapp](https://getsproute.com/docs/chatapp))

\- Blog
([https://getsproute.com/docs/blogapp](https://getsproute.com/docs/blogapp))

\- CMS
([https://getsproute.com/docs/cmsapp](https://getsproute.com/docs/cmsapp))

\- Image Sharing App
([https://getsproute.com/docs/imageapp](https://getsproute.com/docs/imageapp))

\- Portfolio
([https://getsproute.com/docs/portfolio](https://getsproute.com/docs/portfolio))

\- Notes
([https://getsproute.com/docs/notes](https://getsproute.com/docs/notes)) [WIP]

------
mgkimsal
In the signup you ask for 'email', but on dashboard login you ask for
'username'. It took me way too long (and _had_ to watch your video) to
determine these are the same thing. Please remedy. You will have happier
people when they get started with your system. As it is, I've had to walk away
for a bit, because if I start trying to test your system now, I'll be viewing
it through a negative lens.

~~~
louisstow
Yeah I can see that being confusing. Will change the label and add a little
blurb with information where to get the details. Thanks!

------
alaskamiller
Should change the name. [http://sproutcore.com/](http://sproutcore.com/)

~~~
louisstow
Yeah I basically made it ungoogleable

------
jaxomlotus
A FAQ and about page would be extremely useful here. What is it? What are it's
limitations? Who are you building this for? What happens if sproute goes out
of business?

I'm sure this can be gleaned from an in-depth read through the docs and API,
but it would be useful to know this info at a glance of your site.

~~~
louisstow
Great idea! Will add it. The video was an attempt at a good introduction but a
FAQ makes sense to me.

The framework will be released as open-source very soon and I will eventually
have an export feature so anyone can just export their site to a ZIP and host
it on their own machine. That's the plan anyway.

~~~
dsego
There is a video? Where?

~~~
louisstow
Getting Started page. Will put a more visible link in the home page. Thanks

------
coherentpony

        Free forever
    

How do they define 'forever'? Google Fiber defines 'forever' to be seven
years.

~~~
louisstow
I define forever as the lifetime of the app. Also I will be adding a feature
to export sites for use on private servers

------
ehaughee
I keep getting "Username and password mismatch" when I try to hit my space's
dashboard. I've reset the password twice so I know I'm typing the right
password. Any ideas? Looks like a cool app and I'd like to try it out.

~~~
louisstow
Sorry about that. Can you send me your details to support@sproute.io? can you
try creating a new space?

~~~
ehaughee
Email sent. Created a new space and it's functioning appropriately. Thanks!

~~~
louisstow
Good to hear. I removed the old account and created a new premium one for you.
Feel free to send any feedback!

------
mnx
I can't even complete the most basic reddit tutorial on the free account, when
I try to create the seventh page (subreddit) it tells me I went over the
limit. On the page is says the limit is 7 pages.

~~~
louisstow
Ah my mistake. I forgot to check all the guides were completable within the
page limit. Will increase the count to 10 or something. Were there any other
issues with the guide? Thanks!

------
dlsym
I'm sorry. I don't get this.

~~~
louisstow
Yeah I'm having a hard to explaining it rather than showing it. Would you take
a look at the getting started video and tell me what you think?
[https://getsproute.com/getting-started](https://getsproute.com/getting-
started) . Thanks!

